# Steelhead Classes



## mini foo (Dec 2, 2006)

Starting to look into several steelhead/fly fishing classes. I am new to fly fishing and am interested in receiving some instruction prior to purchasing equipment. Any recommendations from anybody who has attended any classes would be appreciated.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

The guys at Steelhead Alley Outfitters are top notch.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

I know during the fall Chagrin River Outfitters does a bunch of classes. Some free, and those are really great and some not free. Either way I would recommend those guys to teach you a thing or two about this topic.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Go to the free seminar that the Cleveland Metroparks hosts in early November at the North Olmsted nature center. Get there early and chat up some of the attendees. 1000s of hours of steelhead experience in the room - presenting and attending.


----------



## mini foo (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for the responses! These suggestions are all on my list to look into.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Check out the Chagrin River Outfitters website. They do classes at their shop and have many of the dates posted already.


----------



## mini foo (Dec 2, 2006)

Stopped in at Chagrin River Outfitters and was very impressed. Peter, the store manager displayed great customer service time during a very busy time in the store to discuss rod/ reel set ups. Definitely will be headed back for my first rod/reel purchase.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Theyre good people.
having said that, the gear they carry may be a bit high end for beginners.


----------



## mini foo (Dec 2, 2006)

One would think that but not the case. I was surprised that the combo price was right for a beginner.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Dan and pete, the owners of cro, are both awesome guys and will really take care of you to ensure future business with them. Im there at least once a week just to bs with the guys. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

Patricio said:


> Theyre good people.
> having said that, the gear they carry may be a bit high end for beginners.




They do carry a lot of high end gear, but Pete being Pete 9/10 times recommends a beginner rod (IE an Orvis Clear Water or TFO Pro) and a reel that will stand up to the steelhead. Top notch shop with top notch guys running it.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

crkwader said:


> They do carry a lot of high end gear, but Pete being Pete 9/10 times recommends a beginner rod (IE an Orvis Clear Water or TFO Pro) and a reel that will stand up to the steelhead. Top notch shop with top notch guys running it.


Only shop that has my business

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mini foo (Dec 2, 2006)

That's exactly what Pete recommended.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

It's hard to beat a Cabelas 8wt combo that include line and leader for $160 with a 10 year warranty. Not discounting CRO but I know that Orvis stuff is way overpriced even on closeout IMO.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...BC%3BMMcat104793480;cat104721480;cat105571980


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Lundfish said:


> It's hard to beat a Cabelas 8wt combo that include line and leader for $160 with a 10 year warranty. Not discounting CRO but I know that Orvis stuff is way overpriced even on closeout IMO.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...BC%3BMMcat104793480;cat104721480;cat105571980


I'm not an orvis fan at all. I use expensive rods and reels, but big box expensive stuff is kind of a turn off. 

I prefer rods and reels by Scott, CF Burkheimer, Nautilus, Bauer, and Hatch.

Nothing wrong with TFO as a beginners setup at all. Or the Cabelas for that matter. But make no mistake, the Cabelas is not going to help you become a better caster. Low end graphite and low end line will actually limit your casting IMO.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

mdogs444 said:


> I'm not an orvis fan at all. I use expensive rods and reels, but big box expensive stuff is kind of a turn off.
> 
> I prefer rods and reels by Scott, CF Burkheimer, Nautilus, Bauer, and Hatch.
> 
> Nothing wrong with TFO as a beginners setup at all. Or the Cabelas for that matter. But make no mistake, the Cabelas is not going to help you become a better caster. Low end graphite and low end line will actually limit your casting IMO.


My thoughts exactly man. But honestly, and maybe this is me seeing some of the light, there is no reason a beginner needs a $500-$700 rod. And the worst part is I've seen some of the worst casters buy these rods and they somehow cast even worse when they get that new rod. 

Man, the older I get the more of a drag I become.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

crkwader said:


> My thoughts exactly man. But honestly, and maybe this is me seeing some of the light, there is no reason a beginner needs a $500-$700 rod. And the worst part is I've seen some of the worst casters buy these rods and they somehow cast even worse when they get that new rod.
> 
> Man, the older I get the more of a drag I become.


I had a custom 4wt built for small trout. If I recall I paid around $250 for it. I've been fly fishing for around 5 years and I call myself a decent caster. I don't fly fish for steelhead but that's besides the point.

I asked the rod builder if he had anything more expensive than $250 because I thought that was kind of cheap. He explained to me that I could pay more money for a different blank that would only make the rod almost unnoticeably lighter. He explained that the way that he builds the rod; he makes it bent like there is a big fish on. Then he places the guides on all of the points on the rod where the stress is (or something like that). 

He said that is the difference between a cheap rod and an expensive rod...guide placement.

So everyone can keep buying expensive Orvis, Sage, and whatever else rods. I'll continue to pay $250 for the action and line weight I want, for a high end custom rod that is probably better than the most expensive rods in those brands. And you can upgrade reel seats and grips and pay more BTW.

http://www.midwestcustomflyrods.com/


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

I know an outfitter who guides steelhead trips on rivers.... he tells people to leave their Orvis gear behind at the truck. lol Said in all his years guiding he's seen more Orvis set ups break than any other. 

I never used an Orvis, so I am not one to make any accusations/reviews on em, but going off what I am told from a well respected angler.


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

Lundfish said:


> I had a custom 4wt built for small trout. If I recall I paid around $250 for it. I've been fly fishing for around 5 years and I call myself a decent caster. I don't fly fish for steelhead but that's besides the point.
> 
> I asked the rod builder if he had anything more expensive than $250 because I thought that was kind of cheap. He explained to me that I could pay more money for a different blank that would only make the rod almost unnoticeably lighter. He explained that the way that he builds the rod; he makes it bent like there is a big fish on. Then he places the guides on all of the points on the rod where the stress is (or something like that).
> 
> ...


All good rod builders will place the guides on the proper bend of the rod, the spine. while I'm not a fan of orvis rods I think it is tough to beat a properly built custom Sage rod. Off the rack they are ridiculously expensive(too rich for my blood) but a rod builder can build one from a blank for a lot less cost with better components. I've been fishing a custom 7 wt z axis for the last 6 years and I wouldn't trade it for any rod out there, I love the fast action and the backbone it has.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

SelfTaught said:


> I know an outfitter who guides steelhead trips on rivers.... he tells people to leave their Orvis gear behind at the truck. lol Said in all his years guiding he's seen more Orvis set ups break than any other.
> 
> I never used an Orvis, so I am not one to make any accusations/reviews on em, but going off what I am told from a well respected angler.


orvis is overpriced(most rods are), but not junk. a few models of their rods are great, and helios may very well be the rest rod ever developed, the other rod makers have been chasing it since its inception.


----------

